# Poop storage: Decorative and Stink Free?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm looking for a solution to store our poop for weekly collection. We have a very tiny porch that's shared with a neighbor (who doesn't have a dog) so I'd like to put something discreet outside that doesn't stink and is classy as possible so no one can tell we're keeping a bucket of poop in front of our door 
It should be air tight (under a window and in the sun sometimes) and not easy to steal. We're in the city, lots of passers by, sometimes things that aren't nailed down go missing


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There was a thread awhile back on disposal systems. Can't find it, but here is a google search for these type systems that use enzymes to break down the poo. Maybe this would be easier to use than store it for the weekly pick-up?
An inground container that you add chemicals to:
dog poop disposals - Google Search


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I will search and see if I can come up with an idea. We use a trash can and double bag in it. In the summer, there is no denying the smell , so its far from the house.

I would invite anyone to steal it though!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I use a bucket as well - it's a stainless steel one from the feed store and has a lid that fits quite securely. Double-bagged and with the lid on, it does smell a little but not horribly so. I have it on my back porch, in the corner. Of course, living in the country, I don't take it to the dump or anything ... when it's full, I walk into the woods and add to my poop dump.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

That would be so nice to be able to do 
Unfortunately we have no land... The only outside space we do have is a 3 foot high stone garden in the front and rooftop deck in the back... Our neighbors would kill us if they had to eat outside next to our poop bin 
We're storing it right now in the green bin in the garage but every time we open it, the smell goes in the house or stinks up the cars if the windows are down LOL
We lived in a condo before with a garbage chute and until now it's been fine in the garage because it was frozen and taken away once a week... Now that summer is here, we have to think of something quick!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know this sounds strange, but what about flushing it? I would do that vs having to store it in a heated environment...
after all thats what we do with our own!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I know this sounds strange, but what about flushing it? I would do that vs having to store it in a heated environment...
> after all thats what we do with our own!!!


Not strange at all  in fact, that would be my first choice if I could find the bags for less than $.20 each. 

I thought of lining regular doggie bags with a tissue, then flushing it that way when I get home but that only works on _good_ days... If you get what I mean


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use a flowerpot and a poop scoop, usually daily, so for me it wouldn't be a big deal to toss it in the toiti, not all at once of course! My dogs eat raw so have poop the size of a yorkie...and only go once a day on average.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if it were easy to steal. 

I put my poop can at the far back of the yard because, even though the lid is tight fitting, it still stinks. Plus, it attracts flies.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

I put one of those doggie septics. So far it works great!!!!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> Not strange at all  in fact, that would be my first choice if I could find the bags for less than $.20 each.


I was just at Dollarama yesterday and they have boxes of dog poop bags there that are biodegradable, $1. per box but I don't know how many in each box. You could collect in one of these bags, flush contents and put bag in the green bin.

When I had a cat and used non-clumping litter, I would just scoop into an ice cream bucket then flush. After I switched to clumping, I got a Litter Locker from PetSmart,







Petmate LitterLocker Plus Cat Litter Disposal System - Odor Control - Litter Boxes & Accessories - PetSmart and it would work for dogs too if you did not have a large quantity of


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

we could have a winner!
The litter locker just might do the trick here... I wouldn't mind if I had to buy 6 of them, they seem to be accessible while sealing in the stink  I could just keep them in the garage, whatever size I needed. 
It seems to be the exact same technology as the Diaper Genie (till now I had no idea how that worked either, thought it was just a sealed container...fine till you open it)... I'll have to take a look to see which is the more cost effective version. 
Stay tuned for reviews! LOL


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Quinnsmom said:


> I was just at Dollarama yesterday and they have boxes of dog poop bags there that are biodegradable, $1. per box but I don't know how many in each box. You could collect in one of these bags, flush contents and put bag in the green bin.


Just a word of caution. Bags that say they are biodegradable just mean that the plastic in them breaks into many little tiny particles. But it's still made of plastic. 

As far as I know, biobag is the only bag that's 100% biodegradable and made of a corn product. Facts About Our Biodegradable, Compostable Bags by BIOgroupUSA "BioBag products meet the California law, SB 1749 and 1979, for biodegradable and compostable product claims."

I would not put any other bag into a the "green bin".


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes they work the same as a Diaper Genie. I used to get about a month from one refill with one cat but would have to open the 'poo machine,' tie off the plastic sleeve and discard about every 2 weeks, as soon as the wheel got hard to turn. Refills are about $12. at PetSmart and you wouldn't need multiple machines just a stock of refills.

BTW, the plastic refills are not biodegradable but City of Toronto separates out plastic at the recycling facility, I think.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Quinnsmom said:


> BTW, the plastic refills are not biodegradable but City of Toronto separates out plastic at the recycling facility, I think.


Yup! They take our regular black baggies just thrown in the green bin so I should be able to toss what my friend describes as the "H-e-l-l Sausage" right in. 

Apparently the Diaper Genie refills are $5-$10. 

Can't wait to try it... Actually can't wait to stop reeking! LOL


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

That litter locker looks good. I've never seen on at the pet store, but I'm going to check it out too.

If you used if for dog waste would you use a poop bag, then drop it in or just drop the poop in.

I use a garbage can, with a bag and I double seal the poop in a plastic bag. When I lift the lid in the summer there is no mistaking what is inside the can.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> Apparently the Diaper Genie refills are $5-$10.


I was hoping Diaper Genie and Litter Locker refills were interchangeable b/c there are deals on DG refills, but no such luck. The LL ones are different dimensions.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Well the Genie is in! So far so good 
I found the refills at Costco as well so hopefully this works.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Great! Let us know how it works.


----------



## Sam I Am (May 26, 2010)

This is my first post here and we recently got a new GSP. We've been looking into options for poop disposal and found these. Just ordered them so we'll see how they work. FLUSH DOGGY Poop Bags >>>> Biodegradable Dog Waste Bags


----------



## Afrancis (May 26, 2010)

If you have a sewer or septic clean out near your house you could use this.
Dog Pet Waste Removal System Eco Friendly


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Unfortunately we go through about 10 bags a day since we have no yard, emptying out 10 poopy bags into a receptacle each day would be an atrocious task  
…and since we use so many, the flushable ones kind of cost prohibitive. I'd definitly like to get some for days we have to throw them out right away.
The Diaper Genie seems to be doing the trick though! It’s been 2 days, we’ve accessed it a number of times and the garage is still stink free! Even though the garage is about 40C right now.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Afrancis said:


> If you have a sewer or septic clean out near your house you could use this.
> Dog Pet Waste Removal System Eco Friendly


Oh, that might be perfect!

I have been looking for something and really didn't want to go the route of the metal trashcan--I have a sewer cleanout right behind my garage, inside the fenced back yard. 

I think I need to seriously check this out!

~Kristin


----------

